# "The Happening"...



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm currently watching it... What the _FUCK_ is this shit?!?!?!? Seriously?! This is quite possibly the most fucking awful acting i've ever seen in my life, with the most brutally inappropriate soundtrack, worst casting, vaguest, most ridiculous plot and most horrible attention to detail ever.

Am I alone in this? 

My rating;


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 20, 2009)

Mischa, gotta apply some tough love here, but if you were dumb enough to deliberately watch that film then you got what was coming to you 

I haven't even seen the film, I could just tell from the trailer and the thousands of films I have seen what it was like!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 20, 2009)

I could've told you before 
It's kinda funny though watching people running away from grass and a guy talking to a tree until he recognizes that he's dumb because he talks to an artificial tree


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Mischa, gotta apply some tough love here, but if you were dumb enough to deliberately watch that film then you got what was coming to you
> 
> I haven't even seen the film, I could just tell from the trailer and the thousands of films I have seen what it was like!



In my defense, it wasn't my choice to watch it (my girlfriend ), and we have also now stopped said shit movie. I stilll have a question for Mr. Shyamalan though... WHY? What the fuck were you thinking, really? Were you high on crystal meth? Did it seem like a "rad" idea when you were stoned out of your mind?



Marv Attaxx said:


> I could've told you before
> It's kinda funny though watching people running away from grass and a guy talking to a tree until he recognizes that he's dumb because he talks to an artificial tree



 The whole thing was just laughably bad, really. The acting (and i use that term loosely, despite generally liking Wahlberg), was just so awful it was unbearable.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> In my defense, it wasn't my choice to watch it (my girlfriend ), and we have also now stopped said shit movie. I stilll have a question for Mr. Shyamalan though... WHY? What the fuck were you thinking, really? Were you high on crystal meth? Did it seem like a "rad" idea when you were stoned out of your mind?



I knew you would whip out that excuse! We believe you


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I knew you would whip out that excuse! We believe you


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't worry it's an excuse all of us with girlfriends use


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2009)

I came home and it was just here  I've not likedany of his movies, even the sixth sense


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 20, 2009)

I like The Village 

It's a guilty pleasure, though enjoying a lush score from James Newton Howard and a brilliant performance from William Hurt definitely doesn't file under 'guilty'.

Agreed though, The Sixth Sense was nonsense!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2009)

I didn't even like The Village...All his movies just seem so incredibly stupid


----------



## MickD7 (Nov 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I didn't even like The Village...All his movies just seem so incredibly stupid




ahh dude unbreakable isnt that bad it is probably one of willis final great films along with sam jackson. that movie was killer compared to some of the crap willis has been in most recently. *cough*die hard 4 *cough*


----------



## petereanima (Nov 20, 2009)

i love unbreakable!

and maaaaaaaan, The Happening really was an epic fail of a movie...my girlfriend wanted to see it for any unexplainable reason *cough* marky mark *cough* , and i thought in advance "that will be shit". dude was i right.


----------



## 6o66er (Nov 20, 2009)

"What about the beeeeeeeeeessss!?!?!


----------



## lobee (Nov 20, 2009)

Epically bad movie.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I didn't even like The Village...All his movies just seem so incredibly predictable



fixed


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 20, 2009)

lobee said:


>



"WHAT? NO!"

He says that sooo many times in this movie. I watched it when I came out, thinking it would be bad because I hate M. Night's stuff, but thinking "maybe Marky Mark will save it." He most definitely did not, one of the worst movies I've ever seen.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 20, 2009)

I've seen so many movies that were worse than this


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2009)

^ Don't get me wrong dude, I have too, i've just managed to avoid most of htem in recent memory


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 20, 2009)

The Village is where it all started going downhill for M. Knight Shyamalamadingdong IMO. Everything before that was at least entertaining and fairly clever, then he became caught up in his own little niche, trying to out-M. Knight himself on every release, then it just got stupid.

I haven't even seen The Happening, because i figured this would... well.. happen!


----------



## pink freud (Nov 20, 2009)

The Happening > Signs

I'm just saying, Aliens who are vulnerable to water invading a planet that has more water than land, and has water regularly falling from the sky is a stupid concept.

At least The Happening had Zooey Deschanel, whom I would bang, no question.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2009)

^ YES!! of everything, his movies suffer worst from an utter lack of any form of attention to detail


----------



## toolsound (Nov 20, 2009)

I liked The Sixth Sense, Unbreakable and yes, I even liked The Village and Lady In The Water. 

I thought Signs was pretty lame and I don't have any interest in seeing The Happening. I have never liked Mark Whalberg. Donnie Whalberg did an awesome job in Band of Brothers though.


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 21, 2009)

Ahh man am I the only one that liked Signs? I really enjoyed that film, thought it all came together nicely at the end.

I don't think it's a bad plot, being that the aliens are overpowered by water yet they land on a planet that's 80% water... because Humans can't survive for shit on the moon, but we were still pretty damn determined to go there.


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 22, 2009)

Unbreakable is my favorite of his films.

I enjoyed Signs and I think the whole "Why would aliens who are vulnerable to water go to a planet that has so much of it?" argument is weak. Humans venture to plenty of environments that are not entirely safe for us. Sometimes out of necessity, sometimes just out of pure exploration.

Finally, the fact that your girlfriend picked this putrid movie just goes further to prove my point that women, as a whole, ruin entertainment.(see Twilight, American Idol and Britney Spears for further proof. Better yet, don't see them)


----------

